# First time egg collection,advice needed!



## Millyjk (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting very nervous about egg collection tomorrow & feeling very unprepared! Do I need to take anything, ie dressing gown/slippers? Do I need to remove nail varnish? Is it true you shouldn't wear any perfume or use perfumed shower gel before you go in? Most importantly anything I can do to make it go better? 
I left a message for the clinic to call me back as I still don't know if I'm going to be sedated or have a general.
I assume it'll be one or the other, I hope! Is it really painful?
Thank you in advance for any advice!
Emy


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

It is hard to say what you need as all clinics are different and usually tell you in advance, I would double check the paperwork they have given you as it should say somewhere. To be on the safe side I would take a dressing gown and slippers. You need to remove nail varnish if you are being sedated or having a general, I would do that as well, I was also told no make up for sedation or general. You should not wear anything perfumed and I would take a sanitary towel with you, just in case. Also, don't take any valuables or jewellery (wedding bands are usually ok) as there is usually nowhere secure to leave things. 

Otherwise I would just say to try and relax and have an early night, I know that is easier said than done! It is out of your hands now and im sure it will all be fine tomorrow. 

Best of luck

FC


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 31, 2012)

Take a book!  We were in for 9am as requested and didnt get to leave til half three.


----------



## MCR (Apr 23, 2012)

Hiya,
What everyone else have said, plus bring some plain food/ snack for when u are done, as u will probably be starving (I certainly was!
I was sedated and didn't feel a thing, hopefully u'll be fine too! I was sore the next day, so try and take it easy for a couple of days after, so ur body is ready for transfer
Good luck!
X


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi,im having e  tomorrow too......Eeek.

Everyone else has covered it all, i was also told not to eat anything from middniht before and water up until 2hours before the procedure. im having sedation, this will also count for a general. 

Good luck xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

just wanted to add a couple of things that might help:

Don't be afraid to ask for more pain relief if you need it. You shouldn't feel pain but if you do ask for it.
Wear something easy and comfortable.. I wore a pull on maxi dress which I was very glad I did!
Take your glasses if you wear contact lenses.. I forgot and was blind for most of the time at the hosp.

good luck..

I had mine on Monday and feel pretty much ok today (went clothes shopping! )


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

We were given very specific advise. My was scheduled for 11ish, if I remember correctly and couldn't eat after midnight and drink after 5am. No nail varnish, take socks and dressing gown. Ours suggests taking a snack for afterwards. I was sedated And our clinic is usually on time. How long it takes depends on how many follicles to explore and how easy they are to get to, after you will need a while to recover and wee! Each clinic is different though,surprised they haven't been more specific with you?


Oh jewellery off or taped as well. I could take paracetamol and codeine, alternating but they usually give you pain relief when under so your next dose is likely when at home.


Can you find the clinic board and ask on there?


I agree wear something comfy and not too tight. 


I was sore afterwards but not horrendous and for a couple of days but then it eases. It's certainly bearable though and you are best resting up


Good luck xxxx


----------

